# Solved: Green bar at top of all web videos



## Navras (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys.

So I never used to have this until today but a green bar has appeared at the top of every single video I watch on the web. Regardless of if its youtube, vimeo, facebook, anything. I also noticed that colours are slightly off. I'm getting greyscale outlines of things within the videos. The green line also varies is size dependent on the website.

Here are some screenshots.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you seeing that same bar in videos from your hard drive, with Windows Media Player for instance?

If not, ensure you have the latest Adobe Flash Player installed.

The latest version is *11.2.202.228*.


----------



## Navras (Jul 6, 2010)

Videos on my computer are playing completely fine. Also, when I click that link it tells me this: 

'Your Google Chrome browser already includes Adobe® Flash® Player built-in. Google Chrome will automatically update when new versions of Flash Player are available.'

So I assume that its already up to date


----------



## Navras (Jul 6, 2010)

More info about the problem:

1) It only happens on chrome, (I've uninstalled and reinstalled chrome + flash and its still there)
2) If I go full screen it usually goes away
3 Occasionally a video will be normal


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Right-click inside a running video and select Settings...

Once in there, select the Display tab and uncheck the "Enable hardware acceleration" box:










Might be worth a try.


----------



## Navras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks it woking great now


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great! :up:


----------



## jesseweisz (Apr 4, 2012)

Found this thread and I Unchecked the enable hardware acceleration and it fixed my green bar issue too. I just noticed this yesterday on Chrome so must be a new issue. Thanks Phantom and Navra!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you found a fix on our website, and welcome, *jesseweisz*, to the Tech Support Guy forums!


----------



## kadjrum (Apr 15, 2012)

i did this but it has not fixed the problem


----------



## kadjrum (Apr 15, 2012)

im watching a livestream so it might be different i never get the problem on youtube


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

kadjrum said:


> im watching a livestream so it might be different i never get the problem on youtube


YouTube is a "live stream". Please start your own thread. This is someone else's.


----------



## rebeccalc (May 12, 2012)

yes! that was my exact problem too, and this solution solved it very quickly! I was on the verge of sending in my computer. Now I can catch up on Revenge :0) (the tv show)


----------



## fixfireleo (May 27, 2012)

I had this same problem, running Firefox 12.0. when i went to enable the hardware acc, it was already enabled. but DISABLING it solved the problem. just wanted to put that out there.


----------

